# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Quán cafe đẹp ở Sài Gòn

## vip.saigon

*Yesterday Piano Café - góc riêng giữa Sài Thành*
*Đây chính là một góc rất riêng giữa Sài thành náo nhiệt để bạn nghĩ về ngày hôm qua, thoải mái suy tư và tự nhìn lại mình.*
 Quán mang một nét rất riêng, nhẹ nhàng, ấm cúng trong không gian yên  tĩnh và lắng đọng, khác hẳn cái ồn ào náo nhiệt thị thành. Vào buổi  trưa, nơi đây chính là văn phòng thứ hai của các nhà doanh nghiệp. Họ  ngồi đây với bữa cơm trưa thân mật cùng khách hàng, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp  và thưởng thức tiếng nhạc từ các nghệ sĩ guitar, dương cầm.

 


 Sáng chủ nhật, quán ấm cúng với không khí như chỉ dành cho gia đình,  bạn bè. Chiều chủ nhật, nơi đây sẽ trở nên náo nhiệt hơn với những buổi  offline của hội nhóm, diễn đàn... Với không khí rôm rả, vui tươi, ấm  cúng, các bạn trẻ đang làm cho "ngày hôm qua" của mình trong tương lai  rộn ràng, nhiều sắc màu hơn. Tại đây, mỗi người, mỗi lứa tuổi sẽ có được  những niềm vui rất riêng cho mình, trong một không gian đầm ấm.



 





 


 

 <Đồng hồ quay ngược>

Ngoài  ra, bạn còn được hưởng các dịch vụ, từ sạc pin điện thoại di động,  Wi-Fi cáp quang, đến fax, photocopy, sử dụng máy tính miễn phí. Đây còn  là nơi chuyên tổ chức các buổi hội nghị, hội thảo và các sự kiện quảng  bá thương hiệu. Quán có thiết kế cổ điển, những vật trang trí mang hơi  hướng xa xưa, mang lại sự hoài cổ, sự trang trọng, trầm mặc. Đây sẽ là  một chốn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi thật yên tĩnh cho bạn. Đặc biệt, quán có  những chuồng gỗ nhỏ xinh nuôi bồ câu, thỏ... Yesterday Piano Cafe còn có  tên gọi "Hội quán nhiếp ảnh Yesterday" để bạn có thể ghi lại những  khoảnh khắc của mình tại đây.

 

 

 

 



 Các món như kem Yesterday, cocktail Yesterday… được thực hiện theo  công thức riêng của quán. Thưởng thức những món ngon này ngay trong  không gian quán sẽ khiến bạn nhớ mãi. Sinh tố tắc mát lạnh - thức uống  lạ này sẽ giúp cho hệ hô hấp của bạn hoạt động tốt hơn. Saigon Snow -  hương vị kem mát lạnh hòa quyện cùng vị trái cây tươi mới tạo cảm giác  thích thú và ngon miệng.

 


 Tại quán, cơm trưa văn phòng với thực đơn phong phú thay đổi hàng  ngày, luôn đảm bảo chất lượng vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm và đề cao cách  chế biến thức ăn theo kiểu truyền thống thuần Việt. Quầy rau tự chọn  thay đổi mỗi ngày, miễn phí cho bạn có thể thưởng thức. Hàng tối (từ thứ  3 đến chủ nhật), chương trình độc tấu piano với những giai điệu trữ  tình vang bóng một thời, đưa bạn trở về ký ức xưa qua lời ca sâu lắng  trong từng ca khúc của các ca sỹ, nhạc sĩ lừng danh từ Vũ Thành An, Ngô  Thụy Miên, Đoàn Chuẩn - Từ Linh, Trịnh Công Sơn…
 Chưa hết, bạn còn có thể được gặp trực tiếp người nổi tiếng như Hoàng  Bách, Thu Minh, Hiền Thục, Phi Nhung, Mai Khôi, Trung Kiên, Kyo York,  Thủy Tiên, Thúy Nga... nữa.

 

 


 

 


 

 Như thế, ngoài được phục vụ về mặt ẩm thực, tâm hồn bạn cũng được "chăm sóc" bởi tiếng dương cầm lãng mạn.
 Yesterday Piano Café: Số 28 Hồ Biểu Chánh, quận Phú Nhuận, TP HCM.
 Điện thoại: (08) 3505 2727

----------


## vip.saigon

uuupppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

upppppppppppp

----------


## hcpro

Chà có mấy người nổi tiếng biểu diễn ở đây cơ ak, hoành tráng phết  :Smile:

----------


## vip.saigon

Ghé quán ủng hộ mình nhé bạn  :Smile:  :hehe:  :Gossip:

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

> *Yesterday Piano Café - góc riêng giữa Sài Thành*
> *Đây chính là một góc rất riêng giữa Sài thành náo nhiệt để bạn nghĩ về ngày hôm qua, thoải mái suy tư và tự nhìn lại mình.*
>  Quán mang một nét rất riêng, nhẹ nhàng, ấm cúng trong không gian yên  tĩnh và lắng đọng, khác hẳn cái ồn ào náo nhiệt thị thành. Vào buổi  trưa, nơi đây chính là văn phòng thứ hai của các nhà doanh nghiệp. Họ  ngồi đây với bữa cơm trưa thân mật cùng khách hàng, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp  và thưởng thức tiếng nhạc từ các nghệ sĩ guitar, dương cầm.
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  Sáng chủ nhật, quán ấm cúng với không khí như chỉ dành cho gia đình,  bạn bè. Chiều chủ nhật, nơi đây sẽ trở nên náo nhiệt hơn với những buổi  offline của hội nhóm, diễn đàn... Với không khí rôm rả, vui tươi, ấm  cúng, các bạn trẻ đang làm cho "ngày hôm qua" của mình trong tương lai  rộn ràng, nhiều sắc màu hơn. Tại đây, mỗi người, mỗi lứa tuổi sẽ có được  những niềm vui rất riêng cho mình, trong một không gian đầm ấm.
> 
> ...


uuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuupppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuupppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuupppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

> *Yesterday Piano Café - góc riêng giữa Sài Thành*
> *Đây chính là một góc rất riêng giữa Sài thành náo nhiệt để bạn nghĩ về ngày hôm qua, thoải mái suy tư và tự nhìn lại mình.*
>  Quán mang một nét rất riêng, nhẹ nhàng, ấm cúng trong không gian yên  tĩnh và lắng đọng, khác hẳn cái ồn ào náo nhiệt thị thành. Vào buổi  trưa, nơi đây chính là văn phòng thứ hai của các nhà doanh nghiệp. Họ  ngồi đây với bữa cơm trưa thân mật cùng khách hàng, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp  và thưởng thức tiếng nhạc từ các nghệ sĩ guitar, dương cầm.
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  Sáng chủ nhật, quán ấm cúng với không khí như chỉ dành cho gia đình,  bạn bè. Chiều chủ nhật, nơi đây sẽ trở nên náo nhiệt hơn với những buổi  offline của hội nhóm, diễn đàn... Với không khí rôm rả, vui tươi, ấm  cúng, các bạn trẻ đang làm cho "ngày hôm qua" của mình trong tương lai  rộn ràng, nhiều sắc màu hơn. Tại đây, mỗi người, mỗi lứa tuổi sẽ có được  những niềm vui rất riêng cho mình, trong một không gian đầm ấm.
> 
> ...


uuuuuppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuupppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuupppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

> *Yesterday Piano Café - góc riêng giữa Sài Thành*
> *Đây chính là một góc rất riêng giữa Sài thành náo nhiệt để bạn nghĩ về ngày hôm qua, thoải mái suy tư và tự nhìn lại mình.*
>  Quán mang một nét rất riêng, nhẹ nhàng, ấm cúng trong không gian yên  tĩnh và lắng đọng, khác hẳn cái ồn ào náo nhiệt thị thành. Vào buổi  trưa, nơi đây chính là văn phòng thứ hai của các nhà doanh nghiệp. Họ  ngồi đây với bữa cơm trưa thân mật cùng khách hàng, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp  và thưởng thức tiếng nhạc từ các nghệ sĩ guitar, dương cầm.
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  Sáng chủ nhật, quán ấm cúng với không khí như chỉ dành cho gia đình,  bạn bè. Chiều chủ nhật, nơi đây sẽ trở nên náo nhiệt hơn với những buổi  offline của hội nhóm, diễn đàn... Với không khí rôm rả, vui tươi, ấm  cúng, các bạn trẻ đang làm cho "ngày hôm qua" của mình trong tương lai  rộn ràng, nhiều sắc màu hơn. Tại đây, mỗi người, mỗi lứa tuổi sẽ có được  những niềm vui rất riêng cho mình, trong một không gian đầm ấm.
> 
> ...


uuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuppppppppp

----------


## dung89

vừa đẹp vừa hay  :dance:

----------


## saigonmua

phải đi cho biết mới được

----------


## o0o_trang

up cho bạn đắt khách tới ủng hộ nè

----------


## levan.01610

có ca sĩ biểu diễn luôn ak

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Sang trọng cổ kính mà lại toàn ca sĩ nổi tiếng nữa chứ

----------


## thaithuy5992

nhìn hình Thủy tiên xinh thế, k biết có thật biểu diễn đây k nhở

----------

